# What do you want YOUR headstone to say?



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Any ideas for a clever epitaph?

I'm going with "Game Over."


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

I don't need a headstone....I'm getting stuffed.


----------



## Anachronism (Apr 22, 2004)

"Your Next"


----------



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

mine i want it to say


I DID YOUR MOTHER !!!


----------



## Shadojack (Jul 4, 2006)

"Now I can do some real haunting!"


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Not a headstone, but my father wanted to be buried upright with his hand sticking out and his middle finger up! LOL When he died we weren't allowed to do it. heh


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Not applicable. I either want to be creamated or encased in a block of ice in the Arctic Circle or Antarctica.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

I'm going to be cremated and my ashes scattered, so really no need for a headstone. My parents also want to be cremated, and since we still have room in our family plot, I will most likely have a memorial stone put there with my parents' names and, later, mine. I guess it would be pretty sweet to have "_Beloved and devoted daughter_" as my epitaph in that case.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I think I should not have a tombstone either. I think I'm just going to donate my body to science fiction!!!!!


----------



## Rocky (May 4, 2004)

HibLaGrande said:


> I don't need a headstone....I'm getting stuffed.


hahaha 

I don't know about my headstone but I don't wanna be cremated that's for sure.


----------



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

Here Lies Al.

What A ***.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

'Here lyes Clay, We burried him because he was a chicken and was afraid of being cremaided.'


----------



## BloodyRose (Jul 10, 2006)

claymud said:


> 'Here lyes Clay, We burried him because he was a chicken and was afraid of being cremaided.'


hehe that's funny cause i don't want to be burried, i'd rather be ashes.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

BloodyRose said:


> hehe that's funny cause i don't want to be burried, i'd rather be ashes.


Well I'm not gonna be either. I'm gonna find a nice taxadermiest and get myself stuffed. My family and friends can spend time rotating who gets a week or a month or whatever.


----------



## SpookyDude (Jun 27, 2006)

" Is it Halloween Yet? "


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

I'm being creamated so no need for a tombstone here either.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Cremation here too...why take up any more space than I already have?


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Not only all that, but I have this chill go through me when I think that one day you'll just molder away and putrify in the ground so you can be a feast for worms, ants, grave beetles and rodents. Imagine those slimy creatures winding their way through your rib cage, eye sockets and brain pan. Imagine...:zombie:


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Your right Sin, I think Bruce Maculla said it best while singing about Terriers.

'No one wants to die, like this guy died, Die Die, Die die, Worms in you eyes'


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

There's an even more common one clay: _The worms crawl in, the worms crawl out, into your stomach and out of your mouth!_


----------



## Mr Unpleasant (May 24, 2006)

No epitaph here either. I want a classic pyre burial, to be set adrift on a raised raft at sunset. Then a lone archer shoots a flaming arrow to ignite the raft and it is slowly engulf in flames as what is left of me lights up the evening sky. (bagpipes optional)


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

claymud said:


> Well I'm not gonna be either. I'm gonna find a nice taxadermiest and get myself stuffed. My family and friends can spend time rotating who gets a week or a month or whatever.


My husband says he's going to have himself stuffed AND animated. I told him to go ahead; I can always make a few 'adjustments' and add him to my Halloween display.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

I have a long history of unfortunate encounters with electricity. Knowing me, this is what my tombstone will have to say;
Here lies AMY;
What a show!
She grabbed a wire and the breakers didn't blow.
She lit up the yard, and the neighborhood too
Before B G & E finally blew.
She returns every year at Halloween
As a part of her own haunting scene.
Her ghost screeches out, with voice so mocking;
"Wasn't that experience simply SHOCKING!"​
You had to ask.:devil:


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

I love it spooklight because I too have an addiction to live electricity just ask those poor souls who work with me
no tombstone for me just spread me in the river


----------



## bodybagged (Jun 19, 2006)

That's awesome Spooky! Do you write on a regular basis? 
As far as an epitaph, I don't want one. I too wish to be cremated and have my ashes spread across Nevada. That's where my horse came from. I want to be fertilizer for the grasses the wild horses live off of.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

bodybagged said:


> That's awesome Spooky! Do you write on a regular basis?


No, not really; my parents used to play a lot of word games with us, and I think that's where it came from.


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

mine will say "see i told yall i was sick"....lol


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Here lyes the body of Mary Lee,
Died at the age of 103,
For 15 years she kept her virginity,
Not a bad record for this vacinity,

I love that Epitafe thing


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

claymud said:


> Here lyes the body of Mary Lee,
> Died at the age of 103,
> For 15 years she kept her virginity,
> Not a bad record for this vacinity,
> ...


tooo much JAWS! lol


----------



## Jack Reaper (May 27, 2006)

"I told you I was sick!!!"


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

kryptonoff said:


> tooo much JAWS! lol


I could probly quote that whole movie in Drama Class... in fact... I did.


----------



## Omega (May 24, 2004)

I'm getting mummified but I guess since this thread calls for it, probably the chorus for East Bound and Down by Jerry Reed.


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

We're thinking a bench instead of a stone. I like it when things are useful. Give my daughter a place to sit when she visits. But hubby doesn't want to be known as the place to tie your shoes in the graveyard. Doesn't bother me. As far as epitaph, humor is always good. People in graveyards are (usually) so sad and dealing with loss. Why not lighten things up a little...Keep 'em smiling long after you've gone.


----------



## mrklaw (Nov 11, 2005)

I want mine to say "Vacancy" for as long as possible


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

:> I told family i want to be turned into a diamond, colored either red or puprle. That way i can be handed down for generations. LOL And just put a small bench with bats and "Happy Halloween Forever" carved into the back rest in the cemetary for people to sit on. :> They really do need more places to sit there.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Spooklights said:


> My husband says he's going to have himself stuffed AND animated. I told him to go ahead; I can always make a few 'adjustments' and add him to my Halloween display.


LOL I love that idea! :> Vonder if my husband would go for it? LOL


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Dark Fanged Bat Lady said:


> LOL I love that idea! :> Vonder if my husband would go for it? LOL


I like it too. Hubby claims he already has arrangements made with the Disney folks to do what's needed.


----------



## Lazario (Jul 31, 2006)

Every woman and man who ever met it, wanted to be it.


----------



## palerider44magg (Jul 11, 2006)

here lies 
harry moore
6 shots from 
a 44
no less 
no moore


----------



## palerider44magg (Jul 11, 2006)

just remember 
its not the cough 
that carries 
you off
its the coffin 
they carries you off in


----------



## palerider44magg (Jul 11, 2006)

in the future all head sones well just say
............deleted..................


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I just found a place that has talking tombstones. Now that is cool. I could record my voice now and when I pass on, you can hear my tombstone say when they pass by; "Greetings Kmart shopping. Welcome to my tombstone. Please pull up a seat and chat with me a while. I have nothing good to say, because I am dead. But, please have a seat and drink a beer for me. This is not a recording."


----------



## BloodyRose (Jul 10, 2006)

Mine will say...

Shhh I'm SLEEPING!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I would record: "HELP!! Get me the **** OUTTA HERE! I can't BREATH!!!! Oh, GOD IT'S DARK down here!..HELP!!!!" In between and in the background would be thumping sounds and scratches on the casket lid.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Dr Morbius said:


> I would record: "HELP!! Get me the **** OUTTA HERE! I can't BREATH!!!! Oh, GOD IT'S DARK down here!..HELP!!!!" In between and in the background would be thumping sounds and scratches on the casket lid.


Not sure about having it for a headstone, but it sounds like a great idea for a prop!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Hmmm, now that you mention it, it would be a simple yet effective prop! I think I will do just that...Place a speaker/amp under a fake grave mound with head stone..thanks spooklights! I wonder if someone would call the cops! LOL!


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

It would be even more fun if they did- Maybe you'd even get your haunt on the news! Then you could put "Famous Haunt Owner" on your tombstone.


----------



## BloodyRose (Jul 10, 2006)

Dr Morbius said:


> Hmmm, now that you mention it, it would be a simple yet effective prop! I think I will do just that...Place a speaker/amp under a fake grave mound with head stone..thanks spooklights! I wonder if someone would call the cops! LOL!


that would be funny stuff.

*cracks whip* get to work MR.!


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Since my parents seem dead set against me getting stuffed... go figure... I think it might say somthing like... thats is, your ass is haunted!


----------

